# Chainsaw stalls when choke is released



## TN_HOBBY (Jan 10, 2011)

Craftsman chainsaw 18" 42cc (probably 10+ years old). Model #358350280

I suspect I've got a carburetor issues, but wanted to see if there were any other things I might try since I don't have a carburetor kit handy.

Chainsaw cranks when choked, but stalls after I release the choke. I soaked the carburetor in gas last night and that helped to get it cranked (didn't crank yesterday). 

I messed with all the adjustment screws (H,L & T) but nothing seems to help. Gas is fresh. Fuel lines seem to be fine (prime bulb squirts fuel). 

Outside of ordering a kit and rebuilding it, is there anything I can try today?


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Did you take the carburetor apart and give it a good cleaning?


----------



## TN_HOBBY (Jan 10, 2011)

justin3 said:


> Did you take the carburetor apart and give it a good cleaning?


Describe "good" 

Yes, I did remove it and soaked it. Didn't run until after I did that. I'm going to play with a few things, but my gut tells me I need to order the carb kit and spend the time rebuilding it.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Soaking in gas isn't going to clean it, get a can of BrakeParts cleaner or Carb cleaner, disassemble the carb and spray all holes, crack and crevases reassemble, set H and L screws to one turn out. If it doesn't improve it probably needs a new kit, I always recommend using the old metering arm unless it is very worn as it has the proper height setting. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## TN_HOBBY (Jan 10, 2011)

Appreciate the help.

Figured out my problem. The fuel line is/was in bad shape. Next problem is working on replacing the fuel line. After sizing up how difficult it's going to be to replace the fuel line I did a quick fix by cutting the tip end of the fuel line. Now I get to figure out how to tune the carb (cranked the saw and its revving too high).


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

TN_HOBBY said:


> Appreciate the help.
> 
> Figured out my problem. The fuel line is/was in bad shape. Next problem is working on replacing the fuel line. After sizing up how difficult it's going to be to replace the fuel line I did a quick fix by cutting the tip end of the fuel line. Now I get to figure out how to tune the carb (cranked the saw and its revving too high).


Replace the fuel lines and you may not need to tune the carb, draw or take a picture of the fuel line routing before you start, the running fast is probably a lean condition caused by a leak in the fuel line. Cut the new line at an extreme angle to start it through the hole and pull it through. Have a good one. Geo


----------

